# What's Your Accent?



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm interested in lots of different subjects.  I was wondering what type of accent everyone has.  I've been told I have a little bit of the Maryland accent.  When I lived in New England, I sort of became good at imitating that accent, which is a hard one.  When I moved to Western NY, everyone sounded to me like they had a Chicago accent.  Just thought this was an interesting question.  Thanks.


----------



## digdug (Aug 18, 2009)

Well-mine seems to be a hodge-podge. No one can figure out where I am from by my accent. I use phrases from different areas, pronounce certain words one way, etc. All because my father was in the Navy and every 4 years we moved. I would quickly learn the local accent as a defense tool-to blend in.  Now if I am speaking to someone from an area we lived, I pick up the accent again. Mine is a cross between, Mid West (Ohio), West Coast (California), Southern (Georgia) and another Mid Western thrown in for good measure (Minnesota). You betcha  ya'll


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

Mine's a Hyundai!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont have an accent , everyone else does.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't have one[&:].    But i did notice a few of the PA  diggers have one[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 18, 2009)

i gotta agree with gunther on this one.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 18, 2009)

bubba, even your first name has an accent[] ya'll

 Georgia born, Georgia bred, and if I have any thing to do with it Georgia dead.[&:]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 18, 2009)

Let me be a judge here on two of em.

 Doug sounds very proper and refined, deff not a hard Southern accent.
 John sounds like everyone I know, and no accent, just a country sound.
 Me I sound like I got a mouthfull of marbles.
 When I used to work up North I'd do my Southern drawl at the bars. The ladies loved it.. Den I'd make em laff. Didn't take long to learn that's a way to eat un drink for free. Plus I'd allways have a ride to where ever.


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2009)

I be *da* Finlander....

 -Julie


----------



## capsoda (Aug 18, 2009)

Plain old southern twang here. When I leave the south I get asked if I'm from Texas????


----------



## madman (Aug 18, 2009)

YO RED I GUESS IVE  GOT A NORTHERN SOUTHERN THING GOING ON LOL  MIKE


----------



## ajohn (Aug 18, 2009)

When I'm happy my California comes out,when I'm angry my Chicago roots tend to take over,and when I'm pissed then Wolf comes out,I think timber[]


----------



## T D (Aug 18, 2009)

Starting next Friday night (Aug. 28), you can hear my accent at 8 p.m.  Just click on the web cast for Washington-Wilkes football on _WSGC._  There will be another game on also on Friday nights, make sure you click on *Washington-Wilkes Tigers...*

 Oh yeah, I'll be the play by play announcer...


 http://www.elbertonradio.com/sports.asp


----------



## glass man (Aug 18, 2009)

FAR OUT T D! WILL TRY TO REMEMBER TO CHECK IT OUT. I HAVE A SOUTHERN ACCENT.COURSE LIKE ANY WHERE SOME PEOPLE HAVE MORE OF AN ACCENT THEN OTHERS. WHEN WE WERE IN NEW YORK IN ONE WEEK NINA HAD A NEW YORK  ACCENT GOING PRETTY GOOD! JUST A NATURAL MIMIC! SHE LOVES DIALECTS! GEORGIA BORN,GEORGIA BRED AND IF I HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH WILL GET TO GO TO THE U. S. VIRGIN ISLES ,BEFORE I AM DEAD,THEN GET BURIED IN GA. JUST LIKE DENNIS! JAMRO


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 19, 2009)

I'v been here and there, as has my wife.  Born in Ca, moved to SD, then to Green Bay, WI, now in GA.  Little bit of yooper, trying to get over ran with this Ga. accent.  I'm trying to keep from getting it, but I'm sure as soon as I get a job after school, it may be tough.  My wife had a heavy accent when she moved from here to WI, and lost it.  Now she is back, so we will see how long it takes for it to return.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 19, 2009)

i dont think i have an accent , but now that i think of it i went to new orleans on vacation a few years ago we went out to eat at a place called Copelands where they had this gorgeous blonde waitress who just so happened to be waiting on us... she told me i had a thick accent, she must've thought it was sexy cause i think she was coming on to me[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

That was probably the "mouth full of drool" accent, BNB! []


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 19, 2009)

no it was the uncontrollable babbling and studder accent[]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: bottlenutboy
> 
> i dont think i have an accent , but now that i think of it i went to new orleans on vacation a few years ago we went out to eat at a place called Copelands where they had this gorgeous blonde waitress who just so happened to be waiting on us... she told me i had a thick accent, she must've thought it was sexy cause i think she was coming on to me[]


  I was thinking that once---until my wife told me they do it to Get better tips from guys---they know how easy we are[]. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 19, 2009)

can they do that? is that legal? its definately unfair... 

 shame on all women who use their body to get ahead! atleast the ones who dont have intentions...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 19, 2009)

I never ever did that.  Maybe I would have had better tips!  It's definitely not a turn on when you smell like a greasy kitchen either.  I would come home and Joe said me and my clothes smelled like food. Yuck.  It's not a glamorous job.  Hard on your feet and back, especially if you work in a big place.  I know they do that sort of thing at Hooters.  I was dragged there once and I was so embarassed!  They do have good wings, though.
 Hey, if you succumb to whatever you think your waitress is doing, that's your problem[][]


----------



## glass man (Aug 19, 2009)

> over ran with this Ga. accent.


[]   GOOD LUCK! YOU KNOW BOUT THE KUDZU THAT GROWS ROUND HERE? []


----------



## glass man (Aug 19, 2009)

MY COUSIN ,NINA,AND ME WENT TO A HOOTERS,HIS TREAT![NINA DON'T LIKE THE PLACE EITHER LAUR,BUT LORD BLESS THE POOR GIRLS THAT WORKED ,CAUSE I GUESS OR HOPE THEY MAKE GOOD MONEY] MY COUSIN THINKS HIMSELF A ROMEO,LIKE SO MANY OF US MALE IDIOTS![ IF A LADY "WAS" TO COME ONTO ME I WOULD THINK"WHATS SHE WANT,I AIN'T GOT IT,POOR MENTALLY IMBALACED WOMEN"!"DANG CRACK AND THIS POOR CRACK ADDLED GAL"! THANK GOD NINA LOVES ME FOR WHO I AM AND WHO I AIN'T!] ANY WAY I WATCHED MY COUSIN MAKE A YOUNG LADY VERY UNCOMFORTABLE,TILL GOT TO THROWING MONEY AROUND AND SHE REALIZED HE WAS HARMLESS,JUST DELUSIONAL,THEN THE FUN GOT STARTED ! SHE GOT TO SMILING REAL BIG AT HIM! MORE SHE DONE IT MORE HE LOOKED LIKE A PEACOCK! GO BROTHER GO![] AT THE LAST HE GAVE HER A BIG OLE TIP AND GOT THE BIGGEST MOST SEDUCTIVE SMILE OF THE WHOLE EPISPDE. MY COUSIN DID NOT EVEN KNOW HAVE A CLUE! IN LEAVING HE MUTTERED SOMETHING LIKE "STILL GOT IT"! NO HE DIDN'T HE LOST A CHUNK OF MONEY FOR THAT EGO FEST![] IT IS SAID "A WAY TO A MANS HEART IS THROUGH THE STOMACH". MUSTA BEEN SAID IN HUNGREY TIMES LIKE THE DEPRESSION,! I SAY "THE WAY TO A MAN'S MONEY IS THROUGH HIS OVER INFLATED EGO AND THE GONA-DADY REGION![][] JAMI


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 19, 2009)

no matter where i go  people always ask me,  you from new york?,  so i guess i have a "new yawk" accent,  but i dont hear it.  lol   greg


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

Accents change with time in location but it will come crashing back after the first 2 beers.[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

> i dont think i have an accent


 Son, when you talk it sounds like 2 marbles and a sock rattlin round in the bottom of a bucket....[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]




> It's definitely not a turn on when you smell like a greasy kitchen either.


 Wanna bet....[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 19, 2009)

> It's definitely not a turn on when you smell like a greasy kitchen either.


 
 depends on the 5 W's  who what when where and how hungry[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlenutboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [][][]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> Little bit of yooper


 
 Do you still go doan the street?[]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 20, 2009)

Mass Accent..sometimes i slip up and my irishman comes out though kinda a mixture of both lol


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL.. I dont know what yer talkin' aboot?  I always said that Yoopers were Southern Canadians. 

 Well, I'm off to da two holer....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 20, 2009)

Yoopers I know are from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.... UP = Yooper...

 The say doan (as in Doan's Pills) instead of down.  I was in Calumet for a wedding and on our way back, that word actually came out of my mouth without even trying! Can't get is right now, even if I try!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 20, 2009)

OK - I DO NOT TALK LIKE THIS! But I know people who do, although unless you go out into the country, it's the older people. 
 My favorite is yellachaggeds.. when I read the word, it didn't click. When I heard it, I felt stupid that I didn't understand it![]

 http://home.comcast.net/~DutchieBop/vvvamos.htm


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2009)

People say I have Philly accent? yo I just don't see it []

 I have the day off does everyone have off? or do you all work in offices [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm working 1230-9 today. I will be behind the computer most of the day.  I'm turning into a bottle forum junkie again.[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 20, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_English

 This is the accent everyone has around here.  When I first met my one friend, she said bus and it sounded like boss.  At first, I always noticed her accent and thought it was really heavy.  Everything is a with a hard a.  
 Also, people here will say "This bottle needs tumbled."  instead of "This bottle needs to be tumbled."  At first, I thought it was just a redneck thing lol, but everyone does it!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> I'm workin on my tan today[8|]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 20, 2009)

> I have the day off does everyone have off? or do you all work in offices


 
 i landed a sweet new job at a tire store so when business is bad i get to play on the internet...

 also if anyone in the area needs tires i can get you a great price on new and used tires[]

 shoot me a PM for more info


----------



## towhead (Aug 20, 2009)

Famous around here:  jeet yet?  (Did ya eat yet?)

 Yeah Rick, somewhat of an office job.... 

 -Julie


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 20, 2009)

> jeet yet?


 
 naw ju?


----------



## towhead (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, for sure. []

 -Julie


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 20, 2009)

yon't to? is another good one


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 20, 2009)

Youbetcha


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 20, 2009)

Dem's good eatin'  Ya dere hey!

 Tirdy Point Buck!


----------



## T D (Sep 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> Starting next Friday night (Aug. 28), you can hear my accent at 8 p.m.  Just click on the web cast for Washington-Wilkes football on _WSGC._  There will be another game on also on Friday nights, make sure you click on *Washington-Wilkes Tigers...*
> 
> ...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

TOUCHDOWN TIGERS! 

 Score 6-0


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

10-6 TITANS OVER TIGERS  3RD QUARTER. 

 Not good.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Tom - can you imagine in 1967 someone listening to the game in PA on the computer! You should know better than to drive & text, too. You may run over a hornet's nest or flower garden. Not looking real good for the Tigers though....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a little disappointed that there was no shout out to the forum on your computer discussion[X(]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

FUMBLE! AND THE TIGERS RECOVER!!!!!!! 

 Darn  - next play, intercepted.


 Wait - flag on the FIELD - nope. Titans keep the ball.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 18, 2009)

Kate, I have no idea how to listen on here.  Your PM box is full.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.elbertonradio.com/listenlive.asp

 105.1

 5 1/2 minutes left in the game.


----------



## T D (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Kate!...I have fun doing the games, even though I'm completely exausted by the end of the game.  Had a big thrill a few years ago, we went to the state semi-finals which was held in the Georgia Dome (home of the Atlanta Falcons).  Sorta cool sitting in your own booth in the Ga Dome with a replay monitor in front of you.   One of the bad thing about it is you rarely ever get to sit with folks from your side at away games.  Usually you are in the booth next to the other guys radio, P. A., film crew, or coaches.  It is nice on rainy or cold nights[][]  I have been stuck on top of a couple or press boxes in the wind and rain.  Gotta try to cover up your equipment with rain coats, keep your paper from getting wet or blowing away, or getting yourself blown off the edge.  High school football at it's best.  I did have it in my mind to give a shout out to the bottle folks, just couldn't work it in.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 19, 2009)

Red,

 You have no noticable accent in my opinion.  Just fittin right in you are. 

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: T D
> 
> Thanks Kate!...I have fun doing the games, even though I'm completely exausted by the end of the game. ..... I did have it in my mind to give a shout out to the bottle folks, just couldn't work it in.


 
 At next week's home game, I'll be waiting for the shout out to Psychodoodle Kate in PA, who listens online and is your newest Tigers fan! 
 You have a great radio voice... had the whole game on wilst doing various things online. When the Tigers intercepted the ball, I cheered and scared the heck out of my cat.[]


----------



## T D (Sep 19, 2009)

Will do.  I'm a volunteer firefighter, and the full time guys that are working Friday nights will sometimes try to get me to work some weird phrase into the game.  I'll probably have someone ask me after the game what a Psychodoodle from Pennsylvania is[][]


----------



## T D (Sep 25, 2009)

Football Friday Night!


 BUMP


 http://www.elbertonradio.com/



 click on listen online, then 105.1.  7:00 p.m. tonight...go psychodoodle...


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2009)

GONNA TRY TO HEAR YOU T.D.! GO BROTHER GO! HEY EVEN BEEN TO ELBERTON! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 25, 2009)

I was able to listen for a sec.  Cool.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 25, 2009)

Is anyone listening? I tuned in late - Did I miss my shout out?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 25, 2009)

By the way, Tigers are doing great tonight! 34-0 & it's not even halftime. 
 They lost last week.


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2009)

COOL T. D.!~ YOU HAVE AN ACCENT LIKE MY MOMS WHO WAS RAISED AROUND AUBURN ALA./OPILIKA ALA. MORE SOUTH GA./ALA. WERE YOU RAISED IN SOUTH GA. ? ANY WAY I ENJOYED HEARING YOU CAUSE REMINDED ME OF TIMES GONE BY WITH MY KIN. JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 25, 2009)

I lost my connection[X(]


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2009)

ME TOO KATE! JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 25, 2009)

I can connect to the other station, so I think they must be having a problem.


----------



## T D (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, guys, I've lived in this part of Georgia my whole life...yep Kate, you missed the shout out to the forum and especially psychodoodle from Lancaster, Pa.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm from Macungie - but close enough! Darn it!


----------

